# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  لینک به هورد

## firststep

*لینک به هورد* 

سلام من یک سایتی با جومولا طراحی کردم توی یک قسمتی از سایت می خوام برای کسی هایی که براشون میل ثبت کردم فقط با وارد کردن ایمیل و رمزشون وارد میلشون بشن حتی سایتهایی هم در این زمینه دیدم اما چیزه خاصی دستگیرم نشد برای مثال سایه زیر لینکی گذاشته برای وبه سمت میلش

http://www.qazvinkarshenas.org/
لین میلشون هم 
http://qazvinkarshenas.org/webmail

از تمام اساتید خوبم ممنون میشم کمک من کنن

----------


## firststep

سلام مجدد

یعنی تاحالا کسی به این موضوع بر خورد نکرده بود؟؟؟..... :اشتباه:  :افسرده:

----------


## L u k e

خوب می خوای Login Web Mail رو شبیه سازی کنی ؟
کاری نداره که فقط کافیه اون فرم رو شبیه سازی کنی

----------


## firststep

دستتون درد نکنه دوسته عزیز ولی چطور اینکار انجام بدم
شما لینکای بالا را دیدن ؟
اومده دقیقاً صفحه ورودی هوردو گزاشته اونجا

----------


## L u k e

چه جالب اون سایت رو یکی از دوستام ساخته اول فکر کردم شما داری روش کار می کنی
ببینید خود Login وب میل یه فرم داره که یه سری Data ها می فرسته به یه صفحه مثل UserName و Password و ... این کارو با تگ Form می شه کرد یعنی یه tag فرم داره که یه سری تگ Input رو می فرسته به یه آدرسی بعد آونجا چک می کنه اگه اطلاعات درست باشه می ره توی صفحه ی وب میل  شما هم می تونی یه فرم مشابه بسازی و همون اطلاعات رو بفرستی به اون صفحه ( Login Web Mail رو می گم ) بعد اون ادامه ی کار و انجام می ده ...

----------


## arian110

يك صفحه شبيه سازي كن و ادرس مربوطه را به ان لينك كن
اگر در  شبيه سازي مشكل داشتي بگو تا برات كد بدم

----------


## Javad.Kashi

سلام
ببخشيد هورد را شرح دهيد؟لطفا.

----------


## Now is My Turn

نیازی به فسفر سوزوندن نیست خب از OpenID استفاده کن! (تازه خیلی باکلاس تر و راحت تره) نمونه رو هم تو سایت داناترین ببین.

----------

